# Status Quo



## Drago (5 Aug 2019)

I appear unable to update my status. I was going to write something like "cuddle a mod", or "I love Pat", but appear unable to do so.

Unless I'm just being dense and can't find it, which is quote plausible.


----------



## Rusty Nails (5 Aug 2019)

Whatever you want!


----------



## Slick (5 Aug 2019)

I'm a wanderer.


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2019)

What you're proposing makes no sense.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

Left hand side of the "front page" on a PC.
Underneath/bottom of the page on a mobile.


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2019)

Thanks Lance, but it's not there for me.

Like Ice In The Sun, its melted away.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

Personal Details?


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2019)

Niet, not there either Mr O'Classic.


----------



## DCLane (5 Aug 2019)

It's possibly because you've restricted who can view your profile?


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2019)

Have I? Stand by...

Nope. Nice idea Mr Lane, but its not that. Must be a problem down down deeper on down in the forum.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I appear unable to update my status. I was going to write something like "cuddle a mod", or "I love Pat", but appear unable to do so.
> .



It's new neural AI software which prevents you displaying anything insincere or false.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I appear unable to update my status.


Yes, broken. Like your custom title options 
When you want to change your status, send us a contact us message, the mods team will update it for you


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

Hhhmmm, I can see that the mods may get a bit upset when I want to change my status every 4 hours, day and night.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Hhhmmm, I can see that the mods may get a bit upset when I want to change my status every 4 hours, day and night.


It's not when you change it, it's what you change it to


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

Challenge accepted!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Aug 2019)




----------



## cyberknight (8 Aug 2019)

hes going down down deeper and down into the settings to find a way


----------

